
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (November 2018) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
revorad
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Remote

Hi, I'm Hrishi Mittal. I run Learnetto, an online education site
([https://learnetto.com](https://learnetto.com)). I have a growing site with a
few thousand developers. I'm working on a new service to offer 1-on-1 coaching
and mentoring to junior and mid level developers.

So I'm looking for multiple senior developers who have expertise and
confidence in teaching Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Node, Express, Python, Django,
React, Vue, Angular, SQL, Devops, AWS and other technologies.

If you have any experience teaching online through blog posts, tutorials,
courses or books, you might be the right type of person I'm looking for.

If you don't have experience teaching yet, but do have tech expertise and are
interested in getting into teaching, then I'm also interested in hearing from
you.

I'm looking to pay anywhere between $100-$200 per hour based on your skills.

This will be highly rewarding work because you will help developers who are
starting out in their careers to learn faster and progress quickly.

Please fill in this form with your details -
[https://goo.gl/forms/fFYHV9bzVHyxE5DR2](https://goo.gl/forms/fFYHV9bzVHyxE5DR2)

If you have any questions, email me at hrishi@learnetto.com

If you're a junior developer looking to improve your skills, feel free to
email me.

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/world-wide

We make sure your site doesn't go down on Black Friday.

Hi, I’m Lee Whalen, Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps
consultancy with deep experience in providing business results through
technical solutions.

We help SaaS companies save money through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Business results we’ve obtained for our Clients include:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr by environment-wide migrations from Rackspace
fully managed hardware to a privately hosted Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ Cut DevOps engineer 'time to first commit' from two weeks to two days with
documentation and optimized onboarding processes

\+ Developed a custom API-driven provisioning tool that allowed VMs to deploy
independent of the cloud provider backend

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there. Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

Resume/CV: [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)

Email: hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

------
mypath
SEEKING WORK | Pristina, Kosovo | REMOTE

I am an experienced full-stack developer. I specialize in creating web
applications with Angular on the front end and Nodejs (Express) on the
backend. I have professional experience in enterprise application development
with cutting edge tools like GraphQL, Rxjs, Docker, Typescript, NGXS and so
on.

My background and skills include:

1) Highly skilled in designing, testing, and developing software

2) Experience with front-end frameworks (Angular, React)

3) Experience with back-end frameworks/technologies (MERN stack, MEAN stack,
Spring Boot).

4) Experience in database management

5) Experience working with Docker

6) Experience working with in an agile environment with a scrum team

7) Experience working with tools like Jira, Asana, Trello

I am looking for part-time work. If you are looking to get a project done, or
you have an existing project that needs modifying, I would love to hear from
you.

Email: adonismurati [at] gmail.com

------
markfer
SEEKING FREELANCER | New York, NYC | Remote or onsite okay

Looking for an somewhat-experienced freelancer to make constant updates to
SaaS wweb app built in Elixir/Phoenix, Postgres, and React (built using
brunch).

Work will include integrations (Zapier, Filestack, Google drive, etc) ,
implementing product features, and overall product improvements (UX, UI, etc).

Bootstrapped business with high recent growth, so won't be able to afford
high-priced consultants, but open to creative solutions.

Also, potentially interested in bringing on a CTO through equity (until
revenue/seed raise can support in 1-3 months). Would have to be NYC.

Inquire within - mark@recapped.io

------
adamhepner
SEEKING WORK | Location: Hamburg, DE soon to be Wroclaw, PL | REMOTE ONLY
(with occasional travel within Europe)

I am a software testing specialist with a background in software development
and experience in test automation. Full ISTQB Advanced level certification,
actively working since 2009. I specialize in Exploratory Testing and Test
Automation. I've worked in both regulated industry (dental devices) and all
sorts of agile environments. Tested things myself, coached other testers,
automated testing, solved some programming problems myself, coached developers
in the art of unit and integration testing, you name it.

I am familiar with the following languages: Python, Ruby, Java, JavaScript,
C#, Go, Bash

I have used the following test automation tools: Robot Framework, Ranorex,
Selenium, Fit, Nosetests, JUnit, Mockito, Mocha, Jest, Jasmine, Pandas

I have used the following infrastructure automation tools: Puppet, Ansible

What I do NOT do is security testing, at least not in depth.

I am looking for either full-time or part-time projects. I work via a company
founded with a couple of friends that ensures that I am properly employed and
all tax stuff is taken care of. I move from Germany to Poland in December and
starting January I am available 100%. If you have a need, any need related to
testing or software quality, do send me an e-mail at adam@simplyqa.io. I can
do consulting, mentoring, time and material testing, automate or rework your
automated tests.

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK: Embedded/IoT development, development process consulting,
product quality consulting

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: preferred

I'm an experienced (>10 years) software engineer with management experience. I
have a master's in mechanical engineering.

I've worked on all stages of embedded products, from product management, to
specification, to coding, testing, and qualification. A lot of my career was
spent working on safety-critical systems up to ASIL D / SIL4.

How I could help you:

    
    
      * advise in improving the quality of your product
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * organise and manage your development efforts
      * provide training
      * bring automated tests and continuous integration to your embedded projects (DevOps for embedded!)
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * help you comply with safety regulations
     
    

my current projects:

    
    
      * training and advising several German Fortune 500 companies on DevOps
      * managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot
      * advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-critical (ASIL D)
        automotive electronics component
      * advising a startup in the IoT development tooling space
      * coaching a startup team on improving their development workflow
    

Contact me at luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
designbymarcus
SEEKING WORK | UI/UX Designer | UK | Remote

I design development-ready interfaces For web and mobile. Whether it’s a new
or an existing idea or service we’ll work together on your project. You’ll
walk away with a beautiful and intuitive interface ready to be developed.

Portfolio: [http://designbymarcus.com](http://designbymarcus.com)

Dribbble:
[http://dribbble.com/designbymarcus](http://dribbble.com/designbymarcus)

Email: hello@designbymarcus.com

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK. Location: India

Remote possible: Yes. Prefer remote.

Profile:
[https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram](https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram)
Rating: 4.8/5.0. See reviews there.

Creator of xtopdf, PDF generation toolkit for Python. Freelance developer,
consultant and trainer for many years. Worked with many startups. Employee at
a few large and small US & Indian companies earlier.

Skills: Python, C, SQL and database design, Unix & Linux, shell, awk, sed,
etc., web dev (back end), REST, XML-RPC, PDF generation (created a product for
it - xtopdf) & PDF text extraction, command-line utility dev (wrote IBM dW
article on creating Linux CLI utilities in C), Flask, SQLAlchemy, software
design, testing. Some Ruby, Rails and Java earlier too, not current.

Was team leader of a successful Windows C database middleware product; did a
lot of Unix C work too, e.g. managing (hands-on) year-long project for
migration / conversion of NEC mainframe data and programs to Unix C and shell
scripts and Sybase for examination processing department of a leading
university.

Overview of xtopdf (my PDF toolkit for Python):
[http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf)

xtopdf creates business reports & simple PDF ebooks. Supports 20+ input
formats. Works on CLI, desktop and Web UIs, on Linux, MacOS and Windows. Some
well-known orgs in US, UK, NL use it.

------
nunoarruda
SEEKING WORK | Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Europe

Remote work: Yes, remote only

Portfolio:
[https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio](https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nunoarruda](https://github.com/nunoarruda)

Resume: [https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Developer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that has 120,000+ users, and an award-winning payroll
system used at 400+ sites. I've done frontend work for Adobe, Webflow, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients and companies
worldwide. I can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a
distributed team.

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC

Full stack engineer with 6 years experience delivering software. Experienced
working for startups and larger corporations in fast-paced environments.
Comfortable eliciting requirements from stakeholders, developing software
specifications and implementing the software specified on time. Experienced
developing full solutions: frontend, backend, mobile, devops, sql database
reporting, email marketing, machine learning and conversion funnel
optimization. I have developed software used by thousands of paying customers
in Javascript (React, React Native, jQuery, Node.js), Python (Django, Flask,
keras, tensorflow, ml-engine), Ruby (Ruby on Rails), Mobile native languages
(java, objective-c), Go, SQL (postgres, mysql, sqlite) and cloud providers
(Amazon Web Services, Ansible, docker, kubernetes and Terraform).

Experienced in the restaurant, healthcare (hipaa compliance), hospitality,
beauty and e-commerce industries.

Interested in Machine Learning and Blockchain technologies. Beginner in
solidity, wordpress and PHP.

Email morenoh149@gmail.com

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/)

[http://harrymoreno.com/about](http://harrymoreno.com/about)

------
zephyrfalcon
SEEKING WORK -- Gainesville, FL -- remote/freelance

I am a very experienced Python developer, having used the language in all
kinds of areas and situations, including web development (Flask, Django,
Pylons, Google App Engine, etc), GUI development, database access (using MS
SQL Server, MySQL, and Postgres), ORMs, REST APIs, scripting, backend
development, automated testing, web crawling/scraping, data extraction and
parsing/ETL, parsing, language implementation, games, etc.

I am looking for full-time or part-time work, either one is fine. If you are
looking to get a small project done, or you have an existing project where
some maintenance work needs to be done (perhaps on a regular basis), then I
would love to hear from you.

I am also available for technical writing (I kept a programming blog for many
years, mostly about Python), and for front-end development using React.

(For the record: Although Python is my main programming language, I am also
interested in, and have worked with, many other programming languages,
including C, D, Delphi, Go, C#/Mono, Ruby, OCaml, Prolog, Lisp, Scheme, etc,
on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux systems. I am also available to work on
projects in these languages.)

Website: [http://aquila.blue](http://aquila.blue)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER. Philadelphia & New York. Local only.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

As PromptWorks grows, so does demand on our engineering team. We often find
ourselves fielding development inquiries from excellent clients working
outside our preferred stacks and expertise or we occasionally don’t have
enough staff to fill out a team with employees. In those cases, we like to
work with seasoned, versatile contractors that are excited to dive in. We are
seeking experienced freelance engineers to mutually expand our business.

Skills we are currently looking for:

    
    
      • Ruby & Rails
      • Elixir & Phoenix
      • Kubernetes, Docker, AWS Lambda
      • Python
      • React, Angular
      • React Native
      • .NET
      • iOS, Android
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Denver, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://fitnessration.com.sg](https://fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a full-stack developer with 18 years experience. My specialties are Rails,
Postgres and Chef/AWS. I'm also very comfortable in Angular, Vue, React, Java,
and Python (lots of projects in Django, Flask, and CLI tools for DevOps and
ML). I've made modest contributions to Rails, Postgres, and lots of other OSS
projects.

At the low level I've done paid work writing custom Postgres extensions with C
and SIMD CPU instructions and implementing performance-critical network
services with Rust. At the high level I can design and wireframe features,
show their business value, talk to customers, lead other developers, mentor,
consult on application architecture, and advise on scaling/performance. You
don't want me to pick your color scheme though. :-)

I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and a good
communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team member. I
value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
RickS
SEEKING WORK – Remote (or the occasional Seattle meetup)

Product designer w/ 10+ yrs experience.

case studies: [http://ricksteeledesign.com/](http://ricksteeledesign.com/)

email in profile

I'm a full stack UX/product generalist and can help you with everything from
brand to front end code.

Things I'm especially good at:

* Reviewing your product with fresh, expert eyes to give you a prioritized list of problems you might solve, and how you might solve them. If you're budget crunched and need a design roadmap, I can help.

* Overhauling sprawling legacy monsters into compact, streamlined, conceptually simple processes. Answering the question "how the hell does this thing work now, and how _could_ it work if we shed the baggage?"

* Fintech/form-heavy/data-intensive UI. I've got extensive experience in the finance and government space, and have owned payment flows that process billions annually. If you feel like a 90s credit union and want to feel like stripe, get in touch. If you've got the kind of volume where people get excited about gains measured in basis points, _really_ get in touch.

* Design systems & scaleable design ops. If you have a small team of overworked designers who do nothing but one-off fire drills, I can help them build a toolkit of assets, patterns, and best practices that solve more problems at the boilerplate stage, cut down on flailing during exploration, and simplify dev handoff. Scale your team without scaling headcount.

Very interested in the payments/fintech space, but try me – happy to chat
about your project casually, even if you're not hiring.

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com I
make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have a little experience making Android apps, and my open-source
Android app Ceilingbounce has happy users.

I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure,
Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

Some public facing things I've worked on:

[https://priceonomics.com](https://priceonomics.com)

[https://survis.com](https://survis.com)

[https://remarkbox.com](https://remarkbox.com)

------
SteveMorin
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco | Remote Okay | Steve Morin

Currently CTO for 50+ person startup/company. Been a manager of 35+ people 3
times. Looking for new engineering leadership role. I've worked a Yahoo, AT&T
and started companies before, so have a nice variety of experience with
platforms at scale, dealing with mature organizations and growing small teams
to mature ones. I have also opened up international offices for companies for
growth and expansion. I have a deep specialty in BigData and Data Systems
engineering as I started an ran a large consultancy in the US that specialized
in that for large companies. Have experience with Frontend, and Backend
systems. I have a very large architectural breadth along with strong business
skills.

    
    
      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Python, Javascript/React, Elixir/Erlang, Perl, Clojure, Hadoop, Kafka, Spark Hbase, Elastic Search, Docker AWS , GCP, Ansible, Chef, Postgres, Neo4J ....
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/stevebmorin/
      Email: steve@stevemorin.com

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 9 years of experience. I worked on a wide
range of projects with clients from mostly English speaking countries.
Currently available. Would like to work on your MLPs (Minimum Lovable
Product).

I try to work on my clients projects like they're my own and strive to do best
both technically and business-wise. The thing needs to launch, but first
impression matters too.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ JS (React + MobX, FeathersJS, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy), Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, DevOps

I am open to interesting and challenging work, involving research and
learning.

You can see some reviews about my work here:
[https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/](https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/)

As sample work, a side project of mine:
[https://metacopter.com](https://metacopter.com)

My rate is $50 per hour and can work up to 30 hours per week.

Feel free to drop me an email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
embrangler
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone

At Uplift, we’re on a mission to perfect our working lives all while learning,
building, and enjoying our free time. We're looking for software engineers or
web designers who want to create their own career path on their own terms.

If you're self-sufficient, passionate & a good communicator, apply now!

Begin part-time and go from there.

#### Software Engineer

Mid-level to senior in at least 2 of these:

* GraphQL experience (backend/frontend). Alternatively, solid API experience.

* FE (React/React Native)

* Django (python)

Bonus: Freelance/project experience (most important) | Familiar w/ Heroku or
AWS | Native iOS or Android experience | Understanding of databases, SQL

#### Web Designer

This is a UX Design and Visual Design dual role.

* Bohemian Sketch experience preferred. Photoshop/Illustrator works too.

* Experience designing web applications.

* Mobile design experience a plus but not required.

#### To apply, please include:

* Location and preferred working hours (US-based preferred)

* Details about your experience designing web applications

* Current & next 3 months of availability, range is OK. At least 10 hours a week.

Email work@uplift.agency |
[https://www.uplift.agency/careers/](https://www.uplift.agency/careers/)

------
switchbak
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: BC, Canada

Technologies: Primarily Scala, Java (8+), Kotlin, and some Python. Quite rusty
in JS/C/C++/Ruby.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/)

Email: David.LeBlanc@WindhorseSoftware.com

========

I'm a seasoned freelancer with over 15 years experience working with all kinds
of companies - from small startups to Fortune 50 organizations. Very familiar
with Agile / DevOps approaches, and particularly fond of good developer
testing practices.

My focus is on delivering lean, simple, well tested products. I've worked on
desktop GUI applications, backend web services, web UIs. These days my focus
has been on the backend, typically providing some kind of a REST API. This
includes all the usual tech: relational and NoSQL databases (Mysql,
Postgresql, RethinkDB, MongoDB, Elastic Search, Redis), Docker, Docker Cloud,
AWS. Spring, Guice, and many more.

------
BigBalli
SEEKING WORK, San Francisco, Remote ok

My startup is getting acquired, looking to get back into consulting. Focus on
pre v1 or innovation for existing products.

Entrepreneurial product person with a background in technology and business.
Obsessed with creating great products that, through technology, make a
significant impact in the world.

8+ years product management experience with consumer-facing online platforms
and mobile applications. Comfortable with cross-functional interactions
(technical and non-technical) Experience exploring innovations and assessing
feasibility, requirements and workload Strategic mindset enabling
prioritization of competing opportunities and requests, articulating decisions
and tradeoffs Innate curiosity driving strong troubleshooting, debugging and
problem-solving abilities.

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/giacomoballi/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/giacomoballi/)
Email: consulting@giacomoballi.com

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco
Bay Area, California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL, python
(Django, Flask, AppEngine)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or native-mobile apps
and take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineers turned freelancers who started Uplift to build
amazing software and solve complex problems.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We specialize in React, React Native, GraphQL and Django/python.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK

Location: Pakistan

Remote: Ideally.

I can help you:

\- Writing Automation Tools. \- Writing Web scrapers that could fetch million+
records in a few days. \- Web Development in Laravel and Flask. \- Developing
Chrome Extensions(Launched a new one, check this out
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/items/ptab/](http://adnansiddiqi.me/items/ptab/))

\- Recently done with Kafka, ElasticSearch and Airflow so could help you
integrate it. \- Reading/Learning CRO these days, something I meant to do for
a long time. So if you have a website that is not generating traffic enough or
have a low conversion rate, I could help you out.

\- I can teach Python and related things.

In case the listing above does not cover what you want, no worries, just shoot
the message. I a not a _typical_ programmer :-)

Profile: [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Blog:// [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Thanks

------
jamii
SEEKING WORK | London | Remote is great

I specialize in systems engineering and performance optimization. I can help
you:

* handle big data without building an expensive distributed system

* replace complex hand-coded data pipelines with simple declarative languages

* improve response times and reduce server expenses for your web service

* use web assembly to speed up hotspots in your web app

* train your team in Rust or Julia

"Jamie is a first principles thinker with a deep understanding of systems and
algorithms. He is fearless in the way he approaches problems. Jamie’s research
on staged compilation saved our team many person years of effort, and his
training and support was crucial to our adoption of Julia. I hope to have the
opportunity to work with him again soon."

\-- Molham Aref, CEO, RelationalAI

"Jamie brought a degree of rigor and theoretical knowledge that took the
company to places we never could've gone otherwise. From exploring the
implications of language semantics to building high performance database
engines, he didn't just help us get things done, he helped us get them done
right. As a result, we were able to explore in weeks what could've easily
taken years."

\-- Chris Granger, CEO, Eve

"Jamie took over the latexsearch engine, our most technically challenging
project to date, and turned it from a foundering prototype into a successful
service with over 200k users. His engine required only one small server and
ran uninterrupted for over 5 years with no errors."

\-- Brian Bishop, VP Platform Development, Springer

jamie@scattered-thoughts.net

[http://scattered-thoughts.net/resume](http://scattered-thoughts.net/resume)

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx,
Git, Grunt/Gulp, Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
oldboyFX
SEEKING WORK | Central Europe | REMOTE with frequent visits if needed

A high-grade self-managing team of two specialized in mapping out, designing,
and delivering complex custom-built web applications on time.

We work with both established companies and passionate entrepreneurs to help
them polish their ideas, turn them into state-of-the-art working products, and
bring those products into the market.

We have a lot of positive experiences working with non-technical founders and
guiding them through all stages of the product lifecycle.

Reach out and let's discuss your current challenges and future plans to see
whether we're a good fit.

Read more: [https://codetree.co/](https://codetree.co/)

Get in touch: ivor@codetree.co

Sample passion project (2015):
[https://movieo.me/movies](https://movieo.me/movies)

Preferred tech: React.js, es6+, webpack, npm, Yarn, Ruby on Rails, Elixir,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Elastic, AWS, Capistrano, Docker

------
nvch
SEEKING WORK | Kyiv, Ukraine | Remote

I’m experienced full stack web developer. I work with web projects since 2004.
Now I use JavaScript/React in frontend and Python/Django in backend and have a
preference in frontend jobs. TypeScript, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MobX, Redux,
Ansible would be fine too.

I’m returning to contracting jobs after long hiatus. Last years I worked on my
own projects and would be happy to offer crazy low rates for first clients.

Also, I’ve created a few successful small businesses and have diverse
experience in product development, design management, and strategic advising.

I work in a team with a great designer if you have graphic design/UI tasks.

Email: nazar@monastery.tech

Sample works:
[https://monastery.tech/projects/](https://monastery.tech/projects/)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nazar-
ch/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nazar-ch/)

------
cassidylaidlaw
SEEKING WORK: Washington, DC area or remote

Full-stack web and mobile app developer with data science and machine learning
chops. I've freelanced for startups, individuals, and government agencies over
the past five years. I specialize in Python, Django, Javascript, and React
Native.

Languages/platforms: Python, C, Java, VBA, R, PHP, WordPress, JavaScript,
jQuery, React, React Native, Django, Swift, Android, AWS, Heroku, MySQL, deep
learning, natural language processing, classification, clustering, data
cleaning and preprocessing, automatic summarization, topic modeling, etc.

I build secure, standards-based, reliable software from spec to deployment. I
charge a reasonable rate in exchange for the value I deliver, I guarantee that
I can get the job done, and I communicate throughout the development process.

Website: [http://cassidylaidlaw.com](http://cassidylaidlaw.com)

Email: laidlaw.cassidy@gmail.com

------
hiciu
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote

Hello,

I'm part of young European startup. We have an easy-to-use app that allows our
users to mine some crypto, with little to none technical knowledge required.

As part of our app we are distributing few opensource miners (for example
[https://github.com/xmrig/xmrig](https://github.com/xmrig/xmrig)) and
antivirus vendors are giving us a hard time because the same miners are often
distributed with malware. We are looking for someone who could solve this
issue. This could be done by modifying those opensource projects, by working
directly with AV companies, or perhaps by some binary obfuscation. It's open
for discussion, end goal is to make sure that our users won't have to deal
with false positives.

This could be anything from few hours of consultation to few weeks of work.

Please send me an email at hiciu (at) hiciu.org if this looks interesting.

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - US, Remote

\- Available now and into Q1 2019

\- Hourly or milestone-bid engagements

Backend developer specializing in three areas:

1) Early product R&D and implementation

\- Given requirements, provide guidance on scope and design

\- Develop initial mockup, MVP, or product

2) Focused short-term problem solving

\- Drop into an ongoing project to work past specific problem area(s)

3) Automation

\- Create processes to eliminate redundant or manual effort

\- Data processing and extraction

\- 3rd party API integration

Tech stack is varied, but I tend to use:

    
    
      Server
        - Linux VPS
        - AWS
        - Heroku
    
      Database
        - PostgreSQL
        - MySQL
        - MongoDB
    
      Backend
        - Python (Flask)
        - Ruby (Rails)
        - Clojure
    
      Front-end
        - Vue
        - jQuery/vanilla JavaScript
    

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com/](https://jeffkayser.com/)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/)

Email: jeff plus hn at jeffkayser dot com

------
taptap1
SEEKING full time Senior PHP backend/fullstack developer, long term remote
work.

An up and coming company building self order systems for restaurants, with
great growth potential and major customers is seeking senior PHP developers,
mainly for backend work but some frontend may be required from time to time.

Pretty much everyone at the company works remotely, we have people working
with us remotely for 10+ years in other ventures. We care about our people and
provide a great opportunity for those willing and able to work from home. We
don't care where, who or what you are as long as you're dedicated, talented
and are willing to do great work as part of a team scattered around the globe.

Solve this below and let's talk:

\-- QzBERTgyNDYKCjYzNkY2NDY1M0EzMzM1MzYzNDJDMjA3Mzc1NjI2RDY5NzQy
MDc0NkYzQTIwNjg3NDc0NzA3MzNBMkYyRjc4NzM3NDY1NjM2ODJFNjU3NTJG
NzM3NTYyNkQ2OTc0MkQ2MzZGNjQ2NQ== \--

~~~
kalehrishi
are you sure its a valid data matrix code in task#3?

~~~
taptap1
Yes, a bunch of guys are already past that step.

Hint: think simple here, real simple

~~~
kalehrishi
i am pretty sure it's not a valid data matrix code.

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Prototype development. Feasibility studies. Data migration,
transformation, and processing.

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

I focus particularly on taking on “weird” or niche data or exploratory
projects end-to-end; things that wouldn’t be a fit for a standard web or
development agency.

Previous work:

* Custom domain specific language (DSL) to encode business rules for computer vision system (Common Lisp)

* University library data migration project, with a focus on completeness and validation. (Clojure, Elixir, Ruby)

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Clojure, Ruby,
Go, Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
worldclasshack
SEEKING WORK | Earth.Americas.South.* | REMOTE ONLY

Unlike most people here, I'm more of a cowboy than a professional developer.
I've been using a Unix-lookalike as my only OS for over a decade so I know my
way around it fairly well.

I've also completed quite a few freelance projects in the past. Anything from
coding simple static websites to fairly sophisticated CRUD apps. Some
scrapping, some testing, some sysadmin stuff, part-time DBA, technical
writer/translator, etc.

I feel most comfortable with a Python-centric stack, but I've actually done
quite a bit of work with other languages (Java, PHP, Perl, JavaScript...) I
also took two semesters of programming using C at university. Also I don't
mind learning obscure stacks nor working with old and unsexy technologies.

I'm open to all kind of offers. I'm neither fussy nor pricey.

worldclasshack@die-optimisten.net

------
riche4
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Europe

Seeking contract work for a few months. I could build MVPs and/or make your
apps more robust, faster, more extensible.

I have extensive experience with the following technologies:

\- JavaScript (mainly React)

\- Python (mainly Django)

\- C# (Windows and Office app/extension/service)

\- Clojure and ClojureScript and JVM ecosystem (Java, mainly Spring)

Extensive experience building web applications, enterprise applications,
application architecture, API and database modeling.

Served remotely as the CTO of a US-based startup for 5 years, which became a
multi million dollar success with tens of thousands of paid users.

Created multiple startup/enterprise products with the technologies mentioned
above.

Worked as a consultant and trainer and helped digital transformation of
multiple enterprises, including banks and insurance companies and startups.
Spoke at various international conferences on Clojure, React, Django.

Contact: contact@ustunozgur.com

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Big Data Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

I am a strong data engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and streaming pipelines, and cares about producing clean,
maintainable, robust Scala / Spark code.

Core Skills:

● Kafka, Spark Streaming, Avro

● Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

● Distributed Systems Coordination (ZooKeeper)

● Feature Engineering for Machine Learning

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes/GKE, JVM tuning for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups. I have
recently architected and engineered the platform and big data pieces of an
end-to-end, turnkey ML platform. References upon request.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

Rate: $125/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
pedrohidalgo
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Developer | Dominican Republic | Remote Full Stack
Developer with 9+ years of Software Development Experience with 2+ of them
working as a freelancer.

* I can build a Product on my own (Frontend, Backend, Software Architecture, gather requirements from Customers).

* I have plenty of experience working with Angular 1 and 2, React, NodeJS, Android and Java on the backend.

* Functional Programming experience (Javascript, typescript, and Scala)

Specialties: Javascript (ES6+), Java (8+), NodeJS, Angular 1 & 2, Play
Framework, JAX-RS, Android

You can reach me at pedroantoniohidalgo at gmail dot com

Medium:
[https://medium.com/@pedroantoniohidalgo](https://medium.com/@pedroantoniohidalgo)

My Online CV: [http://pedrohidalgo.me/](http://pedrohidalgo.me/)

Cheers,

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London, UK - Remote preferred, happy to visit clients anywhere
in the UK.

DevOps / Python guy with a decade's experience building, hosting and tuning
applications.

I work with engineering teams to make their products as scalable and robust as
possible. AWS, Kubernetes, load testing, CI, deploy systems, monitoring,
config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you name it I've
done it.

Recent projects include:

\+ Re-hosting a large microservice node.js + RethinkDB web application on
Google Cloud. The resulting stack (serving a busy news site) is deployed to
GKE with a set of Helm charts and a minimal amount of custom tooling for CDN &
image serving. GKE has turned out to be low-maintenance and rock solid; I'll
be glad to work with it again.

\+ Rewriting a Python big data stack for a bioscience client. Result was a
robust, scalable system deployed with Terraform/Docker to spot instances
managed by AWS Batch. Benefits included better resilience, higher resource
utilisation and vastly reduced cost/processing time.

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Updated a sprawling
Django/Postgres app to fit modern containerised hosting, resulting in a stack
that makes great use of k8s' scaling & resiliency features. Templating via
Helm for multiple, namespaced stack instances & continuous integration.

\+ Another AWS/k8s/Docker stack, this time with a persistence layer comprising
Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through Zookeeper. Prometheus &
Grafana for monitoring.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated crypto trading.
Didn't get rich, still posting on here.

hn-2018-11@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
csbartus
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote | WordPress

I'm a web designer and developer specialized in WordPress.

One of my works was featured on Brutalist Websites, another on the
WordPress.org theme store.

I create clean design and write standards based front-end code.

\- [http://metamn.io/gust/](http://metamn.io/gust/) \- Featured on Brutalist
Websites

\- [https://morethemes.baby/](https://morethemes.baby/) \- Featured on
WordPress.org

\- [https://github.com/morethemesbaby/wp-best-
practices](https://github.com/morethemesbaby/wp-best-practices) \- WordPress
best practices

\- Resume/CV: [https://goo.gl/Ac5FXB](https://goo.gl/Ac5FXB)

\- Email: bartus.csongor@gmail.com

------
rasikjain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am Software Engineer consultant with 15+ years of experience.

Worked in various roles at Enterprise Clients in Greater New York Area. Some
of the roles include Product Development, Enterprise, Software Engineering,
Solution & Enterprise Architecture, Agile/Scrum, Full-Stack, Cloud Computing,
Data Analytics & Delivery.

My Expertise: .NET Core, C#, Javascript, ReactJs, AWS, Cyber-Security, Asp.Net
MVC, Asp.Net WebAPI, GraphQL, NodeJs, SQL

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

Email: jainrasik AT gmail (.) com

------
gilli
\---

SEEKING WORK - Remote

Product designer and developer from Iceland.

\---

I can help you with:

* UX Design - We will work together to make user flows, wireframes and prototypes that will be easy to use and pleasing to the eye.

* Front-end development - Building a front-end needs attention to details. I got the skills to work with your developers, or on my own, to create a great product.

\---

See my previous work at [https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

Related links:

* Portfolio: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

\---

------
simonhlee97
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Seoul, Korea

Web Design/Development. Fairly new to the industry, looking for experience,
and open to short-term or long-term projects.

I have been coding for almost 2 years and have about .5 years of professional
experience as a web developer. I can build single page apps with React or
VueJS. I also know how to build full-stack applications, using (for example)
MongoDB and NodeJS.

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, SASS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, Flask, MySQL,
Bootstrap, REST APIs, Git, Gulp

PORTFOLIO: [https://simonhlee97.github.io](https://simonhlee97.github.io)

LINKEDIN: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/simon-h-
lee/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simon-h-lee/)

CONTACT: simonhlee4945[at]gmail.com

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Crypto
consultant. Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
anilgulecha
SEEKING FREELANCER - Bangalore/India, REMOTE.

Are you a domain expert in one of the following: ReactJS, Angular 2, Spring
Boot, Golang, NodeJS, Ruby on Rails, Django (or any other popular web
framework)?

We are looking for experts that can create real-world projects for testing the
skills of software developers. If you think you'd be a good fit to create
these projects.

You're ideally in Bangalore, as it'll make it easy to meet in person when
needed, but this can also work for anywhere in India -- if you are a good fit.
It's OK to also do this as a weekend gig if you have a day job. Our main
criteria is expertise in your chosen framework.

Please reach out and I'm happy to discuss more. The work is 25-50k a working
project/question (usually 10-20 hours).

Email: DevContent@hackerrank.com

------
chrisjm
SEEKING WORK | Southern California, US | Remote with visits if needed

Goal-oriented full-stack developer with focus on front-end optimization and
styling.

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, ReactJS, Node, Express, AWS

Website: [https://chrisjmears.com](https://chrisjmears.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisjm80/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisjm80/)

Github: [https://github.com/chrisjm](https://github.com/chrisjm)

Side Project: [https://www.openbrewerydb.org/](https://www.openbrewerydb.org/)

Sample Client Site: [https://pkc.io](https://pkc.io) (Jekyll)

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality ARKit Development

– Growth

I specialize in developing iOS apps. Several of my apps were handpicked and
featured worldwide by Apple. I've built augmented reality, social, gaming,
messaging, lending, consumer, and location-based products. I am a startup
founder, native iOS developer, and growth/marketing expert.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit 2, iMessage extensions, Firebase, AWS, Sketch,
Heroku, HTML5, CSS3, Wireframing, UX, and SQL.

Website: [https://atmorales.com](https://atmorales.com)

Email: tony@atmorales.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
kalehrishi
SEEKING WORK | Agency specialized in building and growing products | San
Francisco and Pune, India

We’ve helped build over 5 multi-million dollar startups in the last few years.
2 of them got acquired. 3rd is about to be acquired. Recently built this SAAS
product: [https://www.mailtag.io](https://www.mailtag.io)

We can help you with:

\- Rapid prototype development \- Iterate product to grow \- Build SAAS with
all necessary features to serve users and grow the product

Skills: iOS/Android, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, AWS, Bootstrap, React, PHP,
Crawling at scale, Browser Extensions, Stripe, SAAS

contact: hello@vshsolutions.com website:
[http://www.vshsolutions.com/](http://www.vshsolutions.com/)

------
charlespwd
SEEKING WORK, Montreal, Remote

Pragmatic Front-End Engineer working on big projects (50M+ Revenue).

Areas of focus:

    
    
      - Mentoring/Lead
      - Optimization (A/B testing)
      - Performance
      - Stability
      - Deployment
      - Automation
    

Skills:

    
    
      - JavaScript (React, Redux, NodeJS, Mocha, Webpack, etc.)
      - Scripting / Build / Automation (Bash, Docker, CircleCI, Jenkins, Capistrano)
      - Monitoring (AppDynamics, SumoLogic)
      - Clojure + ClojureScript
    

Recent successes:

    
    
      - Performance optimizations that equates to 3M extra revenue (data obtained with A/B testing with 95% statistical significance)
      - Reduce CPU lag on our fleet of servers 10-fold (Optimizations)
    

Rate: $105/h

Contact: charles[at]cpclermont.com

------
nraynaud
SEEKING WORK, Software Developer, Remote (Phoenix, AZ)

I have 15 years experience in software development, and I work in many
languages (most currents are node.js, python and ocaml).

I mostly do complex algorithms, weird file conversion, and language parsers.

I have most recently worked on the VHD and VMDK file formats, some real time
web transactions and with the Fusion 360 API. In the past I have worked on
gcode parsing and generation, toolpath generation, OCR issues, gerber and
excellon file parsing and generation, Xenserver, signal acquisition and
processing (including the hardware), GIS systems, distributed file systems
(gluster), etc.

github: [https://github.com/nraynaud](https://github.com/nraynaud)

address in profile.

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | sw@seanw.org |
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Full stack software developer with over 10 years experience including a PhD in
software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node, TypeScript, AngularJS, Vue,
jQuery), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova.

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku, AWS and
Firebase.

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits and implementing required changes.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews.

Examples projects independently developed and sold by myself:

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
tests if your website is following 50+ SEO, speed and security web best
practices. Rated 4.9/5 with 15K+ active users and has paying users. Everything
was done by myself, including frontend and backend work (TypeScript, Vue,
Firebase, Docker, Node, Webpack, Netlify), website and UI design, and the
comprehensive best practices guide that goes with the Chrome extension
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).

\- Fresco for Android
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fres...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fresco.pro)),
easy to use yet feature packed digital painting app for phones and tablets.
The app features layers, customisable brushes, image filters and more. Rated
4/5, over 500K free downloads, over 10K copies sold. Implemented with Java and
C.

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for more.

------
adamqureshi
Small Artificial Intelligence consulting shop.

Computer Vision.

Deep Learning

Machine learning

Risk Analytics.

Credit risk modeling and analytics

Tell us the business your're in and we will tell you how AI can help you. As
they say data is the new oil. If you have the data we can train a system with
your data. If we can feed enough data into a database can detect patterns.
Those patterns can then be used to make predictions.

Recent engagement(s)

German auto manufacturer

Financial underwriting company for leasing / finance automotive

Ev (electric vehicle) valuation tool for a leading ev automative company.

Credit Collections scoring system for collection agencies

Computer vision system. Facial detection / Recognition for a kiosk

Robotics / process automation. Feasiblity study for a major league business
team in Houston.

$250/hour. Pay for Play. 15 min free call.

contact(at)qureshimedia.com

10 hours minimum. NYC.

~~~
adamqureshi
Edit: SEEKING WORK. REMOTE or NYC

------
SuperJC710e
SEEKING WORK | Toronto, ON | Toronto or REMOTE

=======================================================================

Location: Toronto ON CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux/BSD System Administration, Shell Scripting, Apache, Nginx,
MySQL, VMware, Puppet, cfEngine, Cobbler, Foreman, (DevOps Engineering),
Retail POS Systems, SLEPOS, working on my AWS Arch, some Python, PHP &
Javascript, some Network/Firewall Design, Setup, Maintenance & Security, some
Windows Server Administration

Résumé/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark)

Email: jason.e.clark+jobs@gmail.com

=======================================================================

------
ccajas
SEEKING WORK | Chicago, IL | Central time | remote

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Vue, NodeJS), Ruby (Rails), PHP, MySQL, HTML,
CSS (Sass), MongoDB, C# (.NET, MonoGame, Unity)

Resume/CV: linkedin.com/in/chriscajas

Github: github.com/ccajas

Email: chris.cajas.m -at- gmail -dot- com

I am several parts full-stack web developer, game developer, and all-around
generalist, with an interest in computer graphics and data visualization.
Solving technical problems that client dev teams might have difficulty with,
sometimes in a pinch to handle them. This includes not just web development
but also game development. I have experience with overhauling legacy code,
engine optimization work, and helped ship two indie games on Steam.

------
Reith
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Mid-level back-end developer

Programming: Erlang, Python, JavaScript, C, Java, Kotlin, C++, Bash and PHP

DevOps: Docker, Mesos, LXC, Rancher, DC/OS, Ansible, Juju, *stat tools

DB: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, Redis, Elasticsearh and Cassandra

Timezone: GMT+4.5 | available to work any time of day for a while

CV: [https://www.reith.ir/cv/cv-priv.pdf](https://www.reith.ir/cv/cv-priv.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/reith](https://github.com/reith)

E-mail: ameretat.reith@gmail.com

I'm a software developer with 5 years of professional experience. I worked as
UI developer, network developer, back-end developer, data engineer and
development lead.

------
Element_
SEEKING FREELANCER | Toronto | Local preferred or REMOTE

Looking for someone experienced with point clouds and 3D programming to help
with a small side project. Should be able to write code to extract bounding
coordinates of a room and filter out noise from a point cloud generated from a
depth camera. Build a basic framework that higher level functions can be
developed on top of. Ideal candidate will have industry experience in this
area.

\- Stack: Orbbec Astra SDK, C++, C#, Point Cloud Library, OpenNI \- Schedule:
Freelancer can provide a time estimate with quote and work remotely on their
own schedule. \- Rate: negotiable \- Email: cloudjob2018 <at> gmail

------
ujal
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Cologne, Germany - [http://mygnu.com](http://mygnu.com)

    
    
      Hi HN,
    
      my name is Ujal and I am a Frontend Engineer from Cologne, Germany.
    
      For the past 8 years I've worked exclusively as a freelancer 
      and I am currently on a search for exciting new projects.
    
      My past clients include https://minglabs.com, 
      https://dunckelfeld.de and https://universal-music.de
    
      You can find more about me on http://mygnu.com.
      See https://linkedin.com/in/udschal for a full list of my projects.

------
ggabelmann
SEEKING WORK Location: Currently Mexico, usually British Columbia, Canada.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably not.

Technologies: Mostly server-side with some frontend. Java, JSP, Spring, SQL,
Git.

Resume: [https://ggabelmann.github.io/](https://ggabelmann.github.io/)

Email: greg.gabelmann@gmail.com

I have over a decade of experience, mostly server-side and Java but I've done
some frontend work with whatever framework happens to be popular at the time.
I like to do "full-lifecycle" development and release to production
frequently. I've been learning about Rust and hope to write a Network Block
Device server with it when I find some time.

------
kamil_rafikov
SEEKING WORK - Russia, REMOTE

I’m specialized in development and management of large complex web-based
projects (on LAMP(PHP)/Yii/Symfony stack) with a size of several hundreds
functional components. This experience includes active work with large poorly
documented code bases created by other developers. Other half of my background
consists of self-financed self-studies in social sciences, biology, and arts.

My CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2018.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2018.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

Skype: kamil.rafikov

------
crystalPalace
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bloomington, IN

Remote: yes

Full Stack Development - Android - Haskell

[https://whiteboarddynamics.co](https://whiteboarddynamics.co)

I'm Joe Cieslik and I lead a small team that helps startups succeed. We build
full stack web and mobile applications primarily using functional programming.
We have a track record of successful Android apps and Haskell backends
delivered production-ready and on time. Additionally our team members have
expertise in Vue, React, Go, Python, Docker, AWS, Serverless, and C++. Reach
out for a free consultation and codebase analysis:
contact@whiteboarddynamics.co

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK

Location: Leeds, UK

Remote: Yes, Can easily adapt to different time zones.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, React Native, Electron, KnockoutJS, HTML5,
CSS3, Canvas

Hi I'm Chris Pattle a front end developer with 8 years of experience. I'm
passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft. I pride myself on
being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer who produces high quality
work.

I can provide excellent references from clients.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/pattle](https://github.com/pattle)

Side Project: [https://scinder.io](https://scinder.io)

------
fovc
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

I would like to hire someone to do some open-source work on Emacs email,
ideally directly for mu4e, but happy to publish this as a standalone
package/gist/Emacs Wiki post. I don't have a huge budget, so this would
probably be someone willing to do below-market work to contribute to the
commmunity.

The problem (adding proper handling of iCal invitations) is already detailed
in this issue[1].

[1]:
[https://github.com/djcb/mu/issues/994](https://github.com/djcb/mu/issues/994)

hn@inc-query.com

------
DeonPenny
SEEKING WORK Location: San Francisco

My background and skills include:

1) Full Stack Web and Android development

2) I have experience in python, java, and node.js backends.

3) I can work in typescript, javascript, react, flux, and redux front-end
environments.

4) I can work in android using java and kotlin, and iOS using react-native and
swift

GitHub: [https://github.com/Radzell](https://github.com/Radzell) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/deon-
robinson-07a24b15/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/deon-robinson-07a24b15/)

------
dmilicevic
SEEKING WORK | Amsterdam | Remote

I am an innovative and results-driven enterprise solutions architect with a
strong track record of success creating dynamic Customer Relationship
Management (CRM) solutions that have helped companies from a wide range of
industries achieve new levels of performance. Industries include pharmacy,
manufacturing, publishing, hospitality, and insurance to name a few.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/darijo-
milicevic/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/darijo-milicevic/)

------
helij
SEEKING WORK / London, UK / Remote

I have over 15 years commercial experience taking projects from start to
finish. After many years in permanent employment in various companies I am
looking to go into contracting.

I am a full stack Python/Django developer and can deliver your minimum viable
product in a month along with a nice and unique polished design. Due to
extensive experience in marketing and SEO in one of the leading agencies in
the UK I can help layout a plan for online marketing as well.

For further info and chat ping me on jupiterandganymede@protonmail.ch

------
saelamin
SEEKING WORK | Atlanta | Remote

Full-stack developer and designer with a focus on MVPs and helping companies
launch new products.

Over 15 years experience and excellent communication skills.

Portfolio:

[http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

Recent Projects

[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com)

[http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com)

[http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com)

[http://boulevardjs.com](http://boulevardjs.com)

Email:

projects (at) 23andwalnut.com

------
callagg6
SEEKING WORK

Full stack software developer. I have over 20 years software development
experience . I'm available for remote work. I have very competitive rates too
and open to all offers :)

Some but not all my skillset:-

Python Golang Nodejs C# Mysql Sql server Angular Vuejs Docker Css Javascript
Bootstrap

Please see my professional linkedin profile

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/geoffreycallaghan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/geoffreycallaghan)

My email is callagg3 @ Gmail.com

Please feel free to reach out with any questions.Cheers!

------
nelsonshaw
SEEKING WORK, Auckland, New Zealand, Remote

Full Stack Engineer with 7 years experience

Portfolio + CV:

[https://nelsonshaw.com](https://nelsonshaw.com)

Contact:

contact@nelsonshaw.com

Recent Work:

[https://contento.marketing](https://contento.marketing) (React + Firebase)

[https://finappster.co.nz](https://finappster.co.nz) (React + Django API)

[https://salesjaguar.com](https://salesjaguar.com) (Django App)

Primary Skills:

* Python (Django)

* JavaScript (React)

* iOS (Swift)

* Firebase (Realtime DB, Firestore, Auth, Cloud functions)

Secondary Skills (a few projects here and there)

* Android (java)

* Rails

* Java

------
floydprice
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: UK, Midlands

Technologies: Node, SQL, HTML

Experience: Must have a few years doing full-stack web development with good
recent Node experience.

Anything from 10 hours per week to full time available.

Email me: floyd _at_ hampton _dot_ io

~~~
crystalPalace
I tried to email you but the email bounced. If you're still looking for a
developer please drop me a line jcieslik_at_whiteboarddynamics_dot_co .

------
omnieq
SEEKING WORK

Location: Newcastle, Ontario, Canada

Logistics: Remote work, relocation, and travel are possible.

Breadth: Full stack.

Technologies: LAMP w/ Varnish and the usual front end acronyms. No frameworks,
all vanilla.

Niche: Stock market. Multithreaded PHP using pthreads, typically to consume an
API and do something useful with the data. Thoroughly enjoy redlining 96-core
VMs instead of learning a compiled language.

Experience: 3 years. A few dozen reviews at fiverr.com/codecanada (moved on
from Fiverr about a year ago).

Contact: <redacted>

------
dgsiegel
SEEKING WORK | Munich, Germany | Remote | Travel possible Digital Strategy
Consultant with more than a decade experience and a host of happy customers.
Looking for visionary entrepreneurs that need help with their positioning &
digital marketing strategy.

Specialities: Digital Strategy, Positioning, Digital Marketing & Marketing
Automation

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dgsiegel.net](https://www.dgsiegel.net)

Email: daniel+hn@dgsiegel.net

------
bernhardwenzel
SEEKING WORK - Remote / London, UK / Travel within Europe once per month fine

Java/Python/AWS developer (10+ years experience). I'm also running an AWS
compliance & security assessment firm.

I can build your MVP rapidly in Python/Django, develop your API in Java & AWS,
assemble you a team and help you with client outreach/business development.

[https://bernhardwenzel.com](https://bernhardwenzel.com)

------
webjay
SEEKING WORK | Copenhagen, Denmark | Remote works well

Willing to relocate: For periods of time, yes.

Technologies: JavaScript, Node, React, React Native, AWS, Azure.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg/)

Email: jacob@webcom.dk

I am a full-stack developer who have been part of a few startups, created my
own way back, and am currently building a large web application for a client,
due soon.

------
mking
SEEKING FREELANCER | San Mateo, CA | SF or REMOTE

Second Measure (YC15) is looking for a frontend contractor to help build our
platform for data exploration. See
[https://blog.secondmeasure.com/](https://blog.secondmeasure.com/) for
examples of the types of problems we are working on.

You should be familiar with React, TypeScript, Webpack, and Jest.

Please email your resume and rate to mking@secondmeasure.com if interested.

------
magicma2
SEEKING WORK | Taïpei, Taïwan | Remote or onsite in Taïpei

Hi, I’m Lee Antoine, Fullstack developer from France. I've had 4 years of
experience in a consulting firm and trying to start freelancing now.

Technologies I'm comfortable with :

\+ Java/JEE/Spring/Hibernate and most backend Java framework

\+ Android

\+ Javascript/Typescript/Angular for frontend work

\+ HTML/CSS

Resume/CV: [http://antoinepuyo.co.nf/](http://antoinepuyo.co.nf/)

Contact: antoinepuyo@gmx.com

------
MattBearman
SEEKING WORK | UK | Remote is ideal

I'm a full stack developer. For the last 3 years I've been working full-time
on my one-man startup Saber
([https://www.saberfeedback.com](https://www.saberfeedback.com)) however I'm
now looking to get back into freelancing.

I mainly work in Ruby on Rails, EmberJS, Javascript, PHP, WordPress and
CodeIgniter.

Drop me an email on matt@mattbearman.com to discuss your project.

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

------
jmarneweck
SEEKING WORK | PHP Developer / DevOps | Cape Town | REMOTE

I am an experienced PHP developer and DevOps/CloudOps guy. Spent the last four
and half years in the FinTech space building and maintaining Online Banking /
Cash Management software. Worked for TAP, ITS, Joyent, NPM, TextDrive,
ViaMedia, Imvelaphi Mobile.

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, Redis, SmartOS, FreeBSD, Ubuntu Linux.

Email: jmarneweck@gmail.com

------
nirmoh
Seeking work | US | Remote Only Profile: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rahul-
gupta-216b7532/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rahul-gupta-216b7532/) Over a
decade of experience working with SharePoint and .NET apps. Over 5 years of
experience with Azure Infrastructure deployments and migration.

------
aqw137
SEEKING WORK | Europe/Serbia | REMOTE ONLY

PHP backend developer with 10 years of experience. Last big project: back
office app for
[https://thelondonhelicopter.com](https://thelondonhelicopter.com)

Resume/Portfolio: [http://holisticagency.com](http://holisticagency.com)

Rate: €35/hr

------
xepaez
SEEKING WORK

Location: Quito, Ecuador, South America (gmt-5)

Remote: Yes, please

Technologies: PHP, JAVA, Javascript, MySQL, Linux, HTML, 15+ years of
experience, Soft skills (business, entrepreneurship, mktg, social business)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/xepaez/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/xepaez/)

Email: xepaez@yahoo.com

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 7 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
jrgoj
SEEKING WORK

Location: Minneapolis / Saint Paul, MN USA Remote: Yes

Technologies: .Net, C#, Azure, Web API, WPF, WinForms, SQL, Mongo,
Elasticsearch, Javascript, React, Node, much more

Experience: 12 years FTE development experience, leadership roles, consulting
services as well

I am looking for contracts up to 10 hours per week.

Resume: Please email me

Email: grjrojo at gmail

------
technological
Seeking Work, San Jose, Remote Ok

Programming Languages : Python, JavaScript, Go (Not expert but can understand
any existing code base), RUST (Cannot write great code but can debug and
understand existing code base)

Tools: OpenStack, Docker, Kubernetes, Jenkins

Love to speaking with people and troubleshooting their issues.

Looking For: Anything

------
moltar
SEEKING WORK | Custom Software Development For Amazon Sellers | Remote

I'm looking for Amazon sellers who need custom software solutions.

Web: [https://www.scaleleap.com/](https://www.scaleleap.com/)

Email: hello (at) scaleleap (dot) com

------
steve_elearnt
SEEKING WORK Location: Europe

Remote work: Yes, remote only

We have our eLearnt product for talent training
[http://elearningsoftwaresolution.com/](http://elearningsoftwaresolution.com/)

Contact: info @ our domain

Rate: €75/hr (negotiable)

------
gauravgupta
SEEKING WORK - New Delhi, India Web/Mobile development

Portfolio & Information: [https://squareboat.com/](https://squareboat.com/)
Contact: gauravgupta@squareboat.com

------
iamskog
APP DEVELOPER: iOS | iPhone | iPad | Apple Watch | Apple TV

SEEKING WORK | Remote | Dallas, TX

Validate and launch your iOS app for less than $10K.

[https://iamskog.com](https://iamskog.com)

Get started with a free Skeleton Demo!

------
adnanazad
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE

Looking for someone to help me build a web-based IRC client. Someone who has
prior experience working with IRC or at the very least real-time chat
applications would be preferred.

Email: adnanazadsg@gmail.com

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS/Android/Mobile development

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.co](http://quarkworks.co)

Contact: contact@quarkworks.co

------
stephen82
Excellent job mate. You have an issue with
[https://www.sunderlandstudio.com/portfolio/louise-
fishman.ht...](https://www.sunderlandstudio.com/portfolio/louise-fishman.html)

The second "VISIT THE WEBSITE" link points at
[https://www.sunderlandstudio.com/portfolio/{](https://www.sunderlandstudio.com/portfolio/{){
item.website }}

~~~
stephen82
Your website is full of errors thanks to view-
source:[https://www.sunderlandstudio.com/assets/css/app.css](https://www.sunderlandstudio.com/assets/css/app.css)
that points to multiple links to url(../../../node_modules/slick-
carousel/slick/fonts/...

~~~
dang
I assume you're trying to be helpful, but it's a bit rough to pick flaws in
someone's work in response to a freelancer post, especially the "Your website
is full of errors" bit.

Since the person's email address is there, probably the helpful thing to do
would be to send them a note about the errors your found.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18356732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18356732)
and marked it off-topic.

